# 828 stalling issue



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

A few years ago I helped my work neighbor acquire a decent HS828, machine was in good shape, we stripped the augers painted them, installed HD side mounted skids, rebuilt the carb etc etc. 

Last year he mentioned that the machine back fires at times and sputters every now and then at max RPM and he has to push the choke/throttle lever slightly into choke in order to make it run right. Rather than rebuilding an already rebuilt carb I swapped it out with one from a different machine which I thought helped but I guess it didnt as this year he has mentioned the same issue is back again PLUS the machine stalls.

Here is how the issue goes, machine starts right up, works for 5-8 minutes, then stalls and wouldnt start back up when he tries. If you wait 5 minutes it would start back up, work for 3~5 minutes this time and stall again, wait another 5 minutes, start it use it 3~5 minutes and have it stall again, this goes on and on. 

So the unit has two issues, the erratic running at max rpm and having to kick the choke on slightly to smooth it and the stalling issue. 

I havent looked at the machine yet as I wanted to get some ideas on how to fix the issues beforehand here at SBF. The stalling issue seems to be fuel starvation. To see if the cap is bad and is not letting the tank vent properly I am going to swap the fuel cap with a new one, if that doesnt help then I plan on changing the fuel filter and inspecting the fuel line. 

What about the sputtering issue and having to kick in the choke? Pilot adjustment? Adjustment on control cover? Bad ignition coil? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gas cap not venting maybe. try it with cap loose or off and see if it stalls . 

when gas cap is not venting, it creates a vacuum like vapor lock on a hot day in the old cars. that would be the first easy thing to check.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

also, have had this problem with a Honda. 

i took the carb apart and found the emulsion tube slightly clogged. after thoroughly cleaning the carb it worked great.

you are on the right track also on checking and/or replacing fuel filter and checking the gas line. it would not hurt replacing these as the 828 is close to 20 years old or older.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks, I am handing him the new cap today which I know has proper venting, lets see if that solves the issue of stalling. We have a foot of snow coming in tomorrow, after the snow if the issue stays I'll replace the filter and check the line.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> Thanks, I am handing him the new cap today which I know has proper venting, lets see if that solves the issue of stalling. We have a foot of snow coming in tomorrow, after the snow if the issue stays I'll replace the filter and check the line.


hope you can check back with the results. always want to learn new things here.


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

JnC said:


> Thanks, I am handing him the new cap today which I know has proper venting, lets see if that solves the issue of stalling. We have a foot of snow coming in tomorrow, after the snow if the issue stays I'll replace the filter and check the line.


Unrelated to the thread, but is there a guide to fuel tank removal somewhere? I need to take mine off because the bottom of the tank has rust starting but I can't figure out what I need to remove to get it off the engine. There's two studs and I think a bolt holding it to the block.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

There are two nuts on the left of the tanks (if you are looking at blower from the front), two 8mm bolts on the front of the tank and one 8mm bolt in the back. The toughest one to get to is the one in the back as its right above the flywheel cover and has the governor linkage in front of it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JimmyD said:


> Unrelated to the thread, but is there a guide to fuel tank removal somewhere? I need to take mine off because the bottom of the tank has rust starting but I can't figure out what I need to remove to get it off the engine. There's two studs and I think a bolt holding it to the block.


once you get the tank off, i've had good luck throwing some aquarium gravel and some vinegar in the tank and shaking it for some time. then let the vinegar work and shake it some more.

unless it is very rusty and corroded , this cleans the tank like new. 

if really bad you can get a replacement tank on amazon for $17-27 bucks, depending on size.. I put one on a Honda hs1132 and it fit okay.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Any tank made for the GX motor will fit the HS series GX motors, I have changed them in the past on some machines where there OEM tanks were dinged etc. 

In other news, the new cap fixed the stalling issue. Just got word from the neighbor that he used the machine for 2 hours to clean his property without any issues. 

Tomorrow I'll hook up the tach and adjust the idle and max rpm and try to resolve the choke issue.


----------

